# Bra deflects bullet



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Way to go Wonder Woman! You rock. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090422/od_nm/us_bra


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, JT, you must have time on your hands today


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That reminds me of an article I read a few weeks ago about a woman whose weave stopped a bullet shot at her by her boyfriend!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Figures it was detroit no less.Proof again of the power of the....well, you know.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, that just goes to show a way to a woman's heart is not through her bra!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I always new those things were armored


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LMAO...Oh wow! Way to go Wonder Bra! Gotta get me one of those!


----------

